# Broad Rate Cut Immiment



## JimS

Savannah market drivers have been receiving phone calls that the rates will be dropping by 35% today. I understand this has been going on all across the East Coast. If you have received such a notification, please post it here.

That will make rates approximately (unconfirmed):

UberX:
Pickup: $1.10
Minute: $0.13
Mile: $0.98

UberXL:
Pickup: $1.95
Minute: $0.13
Mile: $1.63

Cross-posted in Complaints.


----------



## chi1cabby

JimS said:


> If you have received such a notification, please post it here.


I've compiled a list of markets with latest rate cuts so far:

New Jersey








Post by uberwerx on Tacoma Rate Cut: https://uberpeople.net/threads/tacoma-drivers-thread.45795/page-4#post-714312
Thread by Bill Wilson on Raleigh Durham rate cut: *They are lowering rates 15%!!!!!!!!*
Thread by JimS on Savannah GA Rate Cut: *Savannah Rates to Drop 35%*


----------



## JimS

What are the rate cuts in Tacoma and Raleigh?


----------



## chi1cabby

JimS said:


> What are the rate cuts in Tacoma and Raleigh?


No firm numbers on the Rate Cuts in Tacoma, Raleigh-Durham or Savannah. But Rate Cuts are afoot!


----------



## scrurbscrud

chi1cabby said:


> No firm numbers on the Rate Cuts in Tacoma, Raleigh-Durham or Savannah. But *Rate Cuts are afoot!*


The one rumor that always seems to pan out.


----------



## Goober

I got a call but didn't answer, left voicemail...I have to call back


----------



## chi1cabby

5) Thread by uber genesis on Rate Cut in Richmond, VA:
*RATE CUT is COMING*


----------



## scrurbscrud

New guarantee program? $15 an hour/6 hours a week max, Fri. Sat. midnight to 3am, minus 25% of that of course for new drivers.


----------



## Teksaz

https://newsroom.uber.com/beating-t...-riders-with-guaranteed-earnings-for-drivers/

Looks like I have about a month to find a real job. FU Uber


----------



## chi1cabby

Teksaz said:


> *https://newsroom.uber.com/beating-t...-riders-with-guaranteed-earnings-for-drivers/*
> 
> Looks like I have about a month to find a real job. FU Uber


That's from last year's 48 market wide "Winter Warm-up" Rate Cut.

This year's "Winter Warm-up" Cuts depth & breadth is being compiled in this thread as we speak...


----------



## JimS

Crazy thing is that in Savannah, our demand is back up because our college kids have returned. All happy to use Daddy's credit card to Uber between classes.


----------



## Teksaz

Darn cabby, I totally missed that date but I'm sure the cuts are coming here as well so my statement still holds true. lol


----------



## Disgusted Driver

JimS said:


> Crazy thing is that in Savannah, our demand is back up because our college kids have returned. All happy to use Daddy's credit card to Uber between classes.


Same thing in Raleigh, the little drunk darlings are back and getting rides from party to party. Uber has it figured out, get them to Uber instead of walking. They do not care if we make peanuts, they have the SRF to keep them warm at night. Besides, once everyone Ubers then they can raise rates. They want to make sure that every man woman and child has downloaded the app and is using the service. That gets them to the IPO. They can worry about profitability later. So no, drivers and Ubers interests are not aligned no matter what the nice man on the phone tells you.


----------



## JimS

I've noticed how machiavellian Uber really is. Either they're making money or they're not.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Phone calls? Since when does uber CALL about rate cuts?


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Phone calls? Since when does uber CALL about rate cuts?


I think they were trying to soften the blow by speaking directly to what they consider to be their top drivers. I got the call but we haven't gotten an email yet announcing it, coming soon.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Phone calls? Since when does uber CALL about rate cuts?


Avon/Uber, both 4 letters?

ding dong Avon, I mean Uber calling.

Yeah, a bit unusual for Uber to call. First time I've heard that.

For some of you kids who don't have this jingle implanted into your psyche from 60's teevee:


----------



## chi1cabby

New Jersey Rate Cut confirmed:

*Uber says airport fare cut in half as it slashes prices in N.J.*
*http://www.nj.com/traffic/index.ssf...e_cut_in_half_as_it_slashes_prices_in_nj.html*


----------



## scrurbscrud

Early Jan. seems to be their favorite time of the year to slash. Right after they've loaded the streets with newbie NYE drivers.


----------



## EcoboostMKS

chi1cabby said:


> New Jersey Rate Cut confirmed:
> 
> *Uber says airport fare cut in half as it slashes prices in N.J.*
> *http://www.nj.com/traffic/index.ssf...e_cut_in_half_as_it_slashes_prices_in_nj.html*


Jersey City to Newark airport is now $10 down from $26. What a joke. You have to be out of your mind to drive for those rates. Uber on guys!


----------



## Just_in

EcoboostMKS said:


> Jersey City to Newark airport is now $10 down from $26. What a joke. You have to be out of your mind to drive for those rates. Uber on guys!


Insane

I use to think that surge pricing was Uber's way of ripping off their customers, but now I firmly believe it's the PAX fault for accepting the surge or even using Uber to begin with.

I use to think that lowering rates was Uber's fault that they were ripping off the drivers, but now I firmly believe it's the drivers fault for driving for a company like Uber, or UberX.


----------



## rickybobby

how can they call these cuts seasonal when you say seasonal that is only for a season or short period of time. they should appropriately call these ANNUAL cuts. If San Diego goes below $1.1 per mile i'm done. Leave it for the suckers who do this stupid shit


----------



## BaitNSwitch

When it was at 1.35 and went to 1.20 we said we'd quit
When 1.20 became 1.10 we said it was the last straw
When 1.10 becomes 95 we said we've had enough
When .95 becomes .75..
.75 becomes .60...

Lets have some self respect and walk away from this yall.


----------



## chi1cabby

6) Houston, Texas.

*Demand decline prompts Uber price reduction*
*http://m.chron.com/news/transportat...line-prompts-Uber-price-reduction-6745667.php*


----------



## backstreets-trans

What bunch of public relation bullshat. I doubt the author could keep a straight face while trying to pedal this b.s. I haven't been working uber and this reinforces my non work policy. I truly wish uber would just go away and they can take the kardasians and reality TV with them.


----------



## DieselkW

I'm out. 
Finished.
Kaput.
This is the end.
Good By Cruel World


----------



## rickybobby

DieselkW said:


> I'm out.
> Finished.
> Kaput.
> This is the end.
> Good By Cruel World


There's the sarcasm we enjoy here


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Disgusted Driver said:


> I think they were trying to soften the blow by speaking directly to what they consider to be their top drivers. I got the call but we haven't gotten an email yet announcing it, coming soon.


 Sounds like a good way to hear a lot of "Are you F****** kidding me?!"


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Thanks to Atlanta uber drivers showing uber it can be done as low as 68 cents a mile. I'm sure rate cuts will be coming soon after these cuts. Visit the atlanta thread to thank us!!!


----------



## rickybobby

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Thanks to Atlanta uber drivers showing uber it can be done as low as 68 cents a mile. I'm sure rate cuts will be coming soon after these cuts. Visit the atlanta thread to thank us!!!


Who the hell drives this shit for $0.67 a mile. You have to be out of your mind!!! I barely make a profit at $1.1 a mile.


----------



## chi1cabby

7) Tampa, Florida


----------



## rickybobby

@ $0.67 a mile you are only taking $0.50 a mile home as pay after the 25% cut from ****ing uber. How the holy hell can that hold. 

I drive 10 miles for $5? Less tax and depreciation. Who the hell drives for that? You have to be poor and stupid.


----------



## chi1cabby

8) Chattanooga, Tennessee
35% Rate Cut

*Uber announces seasonal price cuts*
*http://nooga.com/172097/uber-announces-seasonal-price-cuts/*


----------



## grams777

chi1cabby said:


> 6) Houston, Texas.
> 
> *Demand decline prompts Uber price reduction*
> *http://m.chron.com/news/transportat...line-prompts-Uber-price-reduction-6745667.php*


"We're so confident in the earnings gains drivers will see that we're making guarantees in every city where we're cutting prices," Hancock said. "While demand picks up, we're running 24/7 incentives to put drivers at ease. And, if they're not busier, prices will go back up again."​Um, yeah. Guarantees that last 2 weeks. And 24/7 incentives like raffle tickets for each ride for some minor reward. This was what happened in Nashville for our Winter Rate Cuts. I still see masses of drivers everywhere, but the prices didn't go back up either.


----------



## Cou-ber

Sorry if my language compromised your sensibilities. They've removed it. 

I can't do .88/mile. Not mathematically and not personally. I won't. I already felt like a cheap harlot doing this at $1.10 but for .88/mile, no, it's too much. Add to this we don't even get a cancellation fee and have one of the highest SRF's in the country??? Nope, not gonna do it. I can't even get a generic soda at that price. That's lower than metro and I won't do it and I will never take it and subject someone else to such sodomy by a company that has more worth than some sovereign nations and could enjoy success without destroying the lives of the already disadvantaged and barely breathing above water. I have a kid to feed. Do you know how empty my fridge is now? If I weren't 47 I'd strip. 

So sad to me is that people will but enough. Enough. 

It should be criminal and I fiercely hope come June Uber gets what they've given us in court. 

I just can't. Unbelievable. 

Shame on any who will use Uber after this. I'd rather walk than give my money to a company that would so arbitrarily destroy the already precarious livelihoods of hundreds of thousands. 

Uber you suck. You suck like no other entity on the planet. Even the Ford Pinto and Blue Bell look saintly now next to you. How dare they.


----------



## backstreets-trans

grams777 said:


> "We're so confident in the earnings gains drivers will see that we're making guarantees in every city where we're cutting prices," Hancock said. "While demand picks up, we're running 24/7 incentives to put drivers at ease. And, if they're not busier, prices will go back up again."​Um, yeah. Guarantees that last 2 weeks. And 24/7 incentives like raffle tickets for each ride for some minor reward. This was what happened in Nashville for our Winter Rate Cuts. I still see masses of drivers everywhere, but the prices didn't go back up either.


Lets not forget about the raise in the SRF thats sure to follow the rate cuts. Passenger will still pay same on short rides but uber will get a raise again.


----------



## Cou-ber

HOU said:


> I did not think they would drop Houston further. I was wrong. I no longer have anything positive to say about Uber but unlike before I will say what I think instead of opting to say nothing I.e. "it is what it is" etc. Hopefully not many of you are trapped in bad loans for Uber etc. It's funny but it will not spur demand enough to offset the rate decrease. I have not had one oax I have picked up complain about the price. They should cut their bs fee by 20%. I did not notice when this was supposedly going to occur. Anyone?


No, no date offered from what I can see.

We are the 3rd largest city in the nation.

In 6 weeks we have the rodeo which generates more money--WAY--more money than a Super Bowl.

We have one of the hugest SRF's in the world + the 2% COH tax. Newbies get slammed with 28%.

Where is this hidden underground of hesitant riders ready to spring Ito our cars because the current $1.10/mile was just too much to be absorbed by their budgets?

Did anyone see the numbers for the last rate cut and just how many new riders got their uber on a month after? What there's an untapped pool of stationary, immobile, wanna be cross city travelers that will just stampede the market and "keep us so busy" this rape will be inconsequential and barely register in the tsunami of life changing earnings this population will provide??

This is deplorable.

Travis you are a reprehensible, vile human being with no soul. Your future children will be unfortunate looking and short. Shame on you.


----------



## chi1cabby

*http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ops-prices-in-80-cities-in-the-u-s-and-canada*


----------



## grams777

chi1cabby said:


> *http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ops-prices-in-80-cities-in-the-u-s-and-canada*


Lower fares mean that drivers make less per ride. Uber said lower fares will attract more riders, which should increase the number of trips per hour. "We care deeply about driver earnings," Macdonald said. "We actually find that a lot of drivers understand why we do this. They've been through price cuts before."​The flaw of the logic is, if we use the NJ fare cuts for example, it results in about a 1/3 net profit decrease to the driver after commissions and .30 mileage rate and 1:1 dead miles.

This means, if you did 2 rides per hour, you will now need to do 3 rides (50% more) to make the same net profit. 2 rides x 100% (2 x 5.12) =~ 3 rides x 67% (3 x 3.20).

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-email-about-cuts.53284/#post-719620


----------



## AintWorthIt

Really wish we could organize a work stoppage.


----------



## Kalee

AintWorthIt said:


> Really wish we could organize a work stoppage.


I'm organizing myself to stoppage driving tomorrow. They did this last year too... Same date, 1/9
Rates never came back up. Now they're going even lower. Nobody should drive after these cuts.


----------



## melxjr

Kalee said:


> I'm organizing myself to stoppage driving tomorrow. They did this last year too... Same date, 1/9
> Rates never came back up. Now they're going even lower. Nobody should drive after these cuts.


Horrible, what are drivers making on minimum rides now? less than $1? wow


----------



## F213

rickybobby said:


> Who the hell drives this shit for $0.67 a mile. You have to be out of your mind!!! I barely make a profit at $1.1 a mile.


The good thing is you understand where your profit margin is at. There are people here who have no clue about the wear and tear, dead miles, maintenance and overall budgets and expenses that go along with this (simple math they learned in school, they either use to troll or forgot). It's a half assed business you get in to and you have to be careful how you manage everything.


----------



## chi1cabby

chi1cabby said:


> *http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-09/uber-drops-prices-in-80-cities-in-the-u-s-and-canada*


_In January 2015, Uber dropped Seattle prices, but the demand didn't increase enough to make up for the price cut. So Uber restored prices. "We're a very experimental company; we don't always know how a market is going to react," Macdonald said. "Because of our commitment to roll back if it doesn't work, by its nature it's somewhat temporary."_

Uber had cut it's *Seattle rate* to $1.10/Mile in Feb 2015. But the Rate Cut reversal was due to protests by Drivers, who also got Seattle Unionization law enacted.
*APP-BASED DRIVERS EXPAND ASSOCIATION, DEMAND FAIRNESS AND RESPECT*

What happened to Rate Cut reversal in 48 Markets that got Rate Cuts on 01/09/15? Drivers there have had their earnings slashed ~40%!


----------



## melxjr

chi1cabby said:


> _In January 2015, Uber dropped Seattle prices, but the demand didn't increase enough to make up for the price cut. So Uber restored prices. "We're a very experimental company; we don't always know how a market is going to react," Macdonald said. "Because of our commitment to roll back if it doesn't work, by its nature it's somewhat temporary."_
> 
> Uber had cut it's *Seattle UberX rate* to $1.10/Mile in Feb 2015. But the Rate Cut reversal was due to protests by *App-Based Drivers Association**,* the Drivers who are now behind the effort to get the Seattle Unionization law enacted.
> *APP-BASED DRIVERS EXPAND ASSOCIATION, DEMAND FAIRNESS AND RESPECT*


Uber drivers, start uniting!


----------



## iamkitkatbar

Its bad enough with the quality of passenger from how cheap it is


----------



## sellkatsell44

Someone should start posting on Craigslist pretending to be a job ad like uber does but than have info to scare away new sign ups

Allow you guys to start not** driving

Less drivers = chance of surge or

Maybe you'll actually find a way to get uber to listen

Usually something tragic has to happen first


----------



## chi1cabby

*100 CITIES!
Beating the Winter Slump: Price Cuts for Riders and Guaranteed Earnings for Drivers
https://newsroom.uber.com/beating-the-winter-slump-price-cuts-for-riders-and-guaranteed-earnings-for-drivers/*


----------



## JustPayMe

To all those that think they are doing the math let's start with real numbers

The minimum milage fair that you would break even with if you at %25 uber commission is $0.76 / mile and that's not including deadhead miles

Everyone is talking about how they are making money but when you do the math the IRS says 57.5 cent is what you need to run and maintain a vehicle with depreciation included already in markets Like Michigan the rate is $0.75 per mile which means every mile is operated at a loss being after commissions your only getting $0.56 per mile and only the minute rate is actual profit but then you also have to add your deadhead miles to see the real loss

So being that most Uber Drivers like myself are a special breed of stupid we actually think we can squeeze some profit out of what we are doing

The simple truth of it is knows that a lot of people are desperate to turn their cars into cash because of the job market being bad for other reasons or they were stupid enough to go fore the financing program and got stuck with paying the car note that they wouldn't be able to pay for without running it into the ground for Uber

So will they lower rates again below the threshold of profit for the drivers hell yes we are already there they will because as long as they can use the safe rider shit they make money who cares if the drivers cars give out after a year or two and they won't be able to buy a new car or pay their bills because they make money ! that is Uber does !!!!!


----------



## Drive777

The rate cuts may be just as much about Uber playing CYA as it is slower demand. A lot of riders were pissed on New Year's Eve after the sustained surge after midnight.... it was 8.9x in Dallas for almost two hours. Look at the first comment after this article:

http://www.engadget.com/2016/01/08/uber-cuts-prices-to-spur-demand/

_"I won't use them for a long time after how badly they gouged me on NYE. That's me voting with my wallet now Uber! We riders had no way of knowing prior to deciding to drink that you were going to charge 6x or more for rides after midnight. So don't put it on us. You jumped the prices at the last minute and it was either we do the wrong thing and drive home drunk, or let you shake us for every dime."_

This may explain why it was so slow on Saturday and Sunday the 3rd. There was no surge here at all, even when Lyft was Prime Timing at the airport for travelers returning home.

People may be experiencing some genuine buyer's remorse. Uber thinks the way to fix it is to take it out on drivers via a nationwide slash and burn... hoping to get a few of those angry riders back. There's no other reason to drop rates from levels that are already absurdly low, short of just giving away the product at a loss.


----------



## DieselkW

The Lyber decision making process.

We have to increase market share so Screw the drivers
We're not making enough money so Screw the drivers
Riders are angry at surge pricing so Screw the drivers
The sun came up in the East today so Screw the drivers.

They have a choice, they need to increase market share so instead of increasing driver morale and trying to improve the passenger relationship through happy drivers willing to give riders positive reviews of the TNC, instead they choose to pay drivers less, increase SRF, and charge riders less to make THEM happier. At driver expense.

I can't believe there are Uber drivers still desperate enough to drive. It hardly ever surges here in Indy, and when it does, it's for huge events that attracts a thousand other drivers so at best I can get one or two fares out of it.
My last Uber activity was December 3, and I ACRO'd it because it pinged while I was on my way to a Lyft pickup. The partner website still considers me "active", but the only ride sharing I'm willing to do is 20% power driver Lyft business at $1.05/mile net. When Lyft changes to X # of rides per week, I'm done with Lyft as well. 

It will literally cost less to leave the car in the garage.


----------



## Jufkii

Driving for Uber truly has become nothing more than a Payday loan scheme . Quick money in the near term but pay dearly in the future for it at a tredemdous loss. Wondering now if aPayday loan at these rates isnt a better deal than driving for Uber. Very sad.


----------



## JimS




----------



## Huberis

Great way to jerk drivers around and create a fleet of passive drivers.


----------



## JimS




----------



## scrurbscrud

30 cents a mile in Detroit?! New record low!


----------



## Huberis

scrurbscrud said:


> 30 cents a mile in Detroit?! New record low!


He has got to be having fun with that graphic. That can't be possible. Detroit forum says .65


----------



## Jufkii

Got scalped in my market as well.Went from 1.20 to .80 among the other cuts. Incentives are only good from 8pm to 3am.Hours I do not drive.. Im out. .Total insanity.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Huberis said:


> He has got to be having fun with that graphic. That can't be possible. Detroit forum says .65


Could be. Ain't showing up that way yet on the Detroit Uber webpage. Shows still at 75 cents a mile.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Jufkii said:


> Got scalped in my market as well.Went from 1.20 to .80 among the other cuts. Incentives are only good from 8pm to 3am.Hours I do not drive.. Im out. .Total insanity.


Wow! Massive price hack!


----------



## eyewall

They will only keep the guarantees for a short time before removing them, claiming demand has increased when it hasn't.


----------



## Jufkii

scrurbscrud said:


> Wow! Massive price hack!


Small correction.Went from 1.35 base to .85. Also 1.20 a mile to .70 . And .018 a minute to .011. The lunatics truly have taken over this asylum with only lunatics left to drive at these rates.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Jufkii said:


> Small correction.Went from 1.35 base to .85. Also 1.20 a mile to .70 . And .018 a minute to .011. The lunatics truly have taken over this asylum with only lunatics left to drive at these rates.


Still ranks up there as one of the largest percentage hacks I've seen.

Amazing Alienation of Drivers. How to enrage your entire workforce, overnight.


----------



## ChrisA

Well, at morning coffee I get the news of the newest rate cuts. 

Here are the new rates in Palm Springs
uberX
Base Fare $1.00
Per Mile $0.80
Per Minute $0.12
Minimum Fare $5.50
Safe Rides Fee $1.95

So, in one years time, rates have had 3 cuts and now gone in half. Last year it was 2 bucks a mile and now a dollar. Oh, BTW, the two rate cuts were "temporary" they said and nonet back up to where they should be. There is no competition in Palm Springs area and it's a resort destination so they could have kept the rates up. I'm throwing in the towel and Lyft might have better rates now. Anyway, it's no fun to drive unless it's 9.8 surge like it was New Years eve (3.7 miles=$101.00) . I guess I'll maintain minimum rides until the lawsuit is done.


----------



## Tulsa Tom

Today in Tulsa
Here are the new rates in Tulsa
uberX
Base Fare $0.75
Per Mile $0.80
Per Minute $0.11
Minimum Fare $4.65
Safe Rides Fee $1.65


----------



## JimS

If lowering fares increases ridership, why not lower Safe Rider Fees?

(Sarcasm)


----------



## JJG47

It's sad b/c even as seasoned drivers fall off the driving platform, brand spanking new drivers who are unaware of this history will blissfully the join the platform unaware of the true cost to use their vehicle for this job. And the beat rolls on.


----------



## eyewall

Can you guys post what your fares were before this cut, for those posting rates? Also if lowering fares increases demand, why didn't the last round of cuts work if demand is dropping?


----------



## Just for fun Detroit

Detroit $.30 a mile. Yes. You read that correct. $.30 a mile. Check it out for yourself. I couldn't believe it either.

Uber on!


----------



## chi1cabby

eyewall said:


> Can you guys post what your fares were before this cut, for those posting rates? Also if lowering fares increases demand, why didn't the last round of cuts work if demand is dropping?


None of that is necessary!

This should suffice:


----------



## scrurbscrud

Now that's a classic chi! Beautiful.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

JimS said:


> Crazy thing is that in Savannah, our demand is back up because our college kids have returned. All happy to use Daddy's credit card to Uber between classes.


...because they know better than to use mommy's?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Here are the new rates in Cleveland effc. 1/9

uberX
Base Fare $1.00
*Per Mile $0.77*
Per Minute $0.12
Minimum Fare $4.70
Safe Rides Fee $1.70

The terms of the "incentive" (below) state that the offer is only valid to those who receive this email from Uber.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Here are the new rates in Cleveland effc. 1/9
> 
> uberX
> Base Fare $1.00
> *Per Mile $0.77*
> Per Minute $0.12
> Minimum Fare $4.70
> Safe Rides Fee $1.70


They leave Select alone?


----------



## eyewall

scrurbscrud said:


> Still ranks up there as one of the largest percentage hacks I've seen.
> 
> Amazing Alienation of Drivers. How to enrage your entire workforce, overnight.


They don't have a workforce. Everyone is an independent contractor .


----------



## scrurbscrud

Hopefully contractually independently intelligent enough not to Uber on.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Just for fun Detroit said:


> Detroit $.30 a mile. Yes. You read that correct. $.30 a mile. Check it out for yourself. I couldn't believe it either.
> 
> Uber on!


I can't believe that


----------



## chi1cabby

chi1cabby said:


> *https://newsroom.uber.com/beating-the-winter-slump-price-cuts-for-riders-and-guaranteed-earnings-for-drivers/*


*Beating the Winter Slump: Price Cuts for Riders and Guaranteed Earnings for Drivers *_Posted by *Rachel*
"In addition, we are guaranteeing earnings for drivers to ensure that no one is disadvantaged. That's 24/7 incentives to put drivers at ease."_

*Rachel* is *Rachel Whetstone*, Head of Communications & SVP of Policy at Uber. And about those 24/7 incentives:

They'll be 24/7 for 1 week only, and are so prominently mentioned in Rachel's blog post to show the Media how deeply Uber cares about Drivers' Earnings.
The Incentive hours will be pared down to only Prime Hours by Week 2.
The Incentives will be withdrawn by Week 3, and Uber will declare "Mission Accomplished"! See *Nashville* and *Las Vegas* as recent examples of this.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I can't believe that


Holly crap I just looked and it is 30 cents a mile and their drivers out there lmao. Wtf...... who are these people


----------



## Emmanuel12

I will only drive Uber when the Surge is 2X minimum and immediately will turn it off after. No way I will pick up a single pax non surge ever. I prefer to walk door to door and ask residents to shovel their side walk for fare instead of putting up with yet another pay cut. Why don't all the drivers nationwide turn the app off and keep it that way for 1 hour and watch Uber bleed to dead and beg for mercy.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

scrurbscrud said:


> They leave Select alone?


----------



## chi1cabby

*New Partner Agreement, Binding Arbitration Provision, Opting Out & UberLAWSUIT Explained*


----------



## amp man

chi1cabby said:


> *http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...ops-prices-in-80-cities-in-the-u-s-and-canada*


Thanks, Chi1cabby, for encouraging, and guiding us through the opt-out process. I'm glad I did.
The Uber clan (excluding drivers of course) are evil in their greed.
The unrealistic reduction in prices comes right after Xmas when I'm short on cash, and late on rent.
If there are any class action lawsuits I can join to recoup lost income, I'm all ears.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

chi1cabby said:


> *New Partner Agreement, Binding Arbitration Provision, Opting Out & UberLAWSUIT Explained*
> 
> View attachment 22907


*Yes, indeed.*
Except, the Jan 9 deadline is only for existing drivers who had to accept the new driver's agreement
(new drivers still have 30 days from the time they first go online as a driver to Opt-Out).
And...
the IRS reimbursement rate for automobile expense for 2016 is now $0.55/mile.


----------



## Just for fun Detroit

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Holly crap I just looked and it is 30 cents a mile and their drivers out there lmao. Wtf...... who are these people


Why would I lie? Lmao. Funny though isn't it?


----------



## JustPayMe

Wow there are still hundreds of Drivers here in the Michigan Detroit area I'm a Michigan driver in the Detroit area and we were not even notified of a rate cut if it would not have been for me being on these forums I would have not known about the rate cut $0.30 a freaking Mile are you kidding me


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

Got an email this morning in the Bay Area California rates down to .85 a mile. Yup. I am done until they raise them back up. Good luck people you can't turn a profit at .85 a mile and the best you can hope for is to break even at that rate which won't happen


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Fupayme said:


> Wow there are still hundreds of Drivers here in the Michigan Detroit area I'm a Michigan driver in the Detroit area and we were not even notified of a rate cut if it would not have been for me being on these forums I would have not known about the rate cut $0.30 a freaking Mile are you kidding me


I feel so bad for Detroit drivers I'm considering making the trip up there just so I can order X rides and tip the driver.
But seriously... for those of you who think all government regulations are evil, do you think that Uber should be permitted to make money by forcing its drivers to absorb all of the costs of the service being provided with no ability to charge a reasonable rate to even cover their expenses?


----------



## Just for fun Detroit

Fupayme said:


> Wow there are still hundreds of Drivers here in the Michigan Detroit area I'm a Michigan driver in the Detroit area and we were not even notified of a rate cut if it would not have been for me being on these forums I would have not known about the rate cut $0.30 a freaking Mile are you kidding me


Exactly. That's how I found it too. I don't drive Uberx but love this forum. There is a lot of comedy in here. I bet if you asked any driver out on the road today not one would know the rate.


----------



## chi1cabby

amp man said:


> If there are any class action lawsuits I can join to recoup lost income, I'm all ears.


Since you're a San Francisco Driver, you're already part of the Certified Class of Drivers in the #UberLAWSUIT.

Details here www.UberLAWSUIT.Com


----------



## chi1cabby

Michael - Cleveland said:


> And...
> the IRS reimbursement rate for automobile expense for 2016 is now $0.55/mile.


Judge has accepted 2015 IRS standard deduction rate of $0.57/Mile as a reasonable rate for reimbursing Drivers for Vehicle Expenses.


----------



## JustPayMe

I'm a Michigan Driver and Uber did not send out any notifications to the drivers in Michigan about the rate cuts all of the drivers you see driving in Michigan today do not even know about the rate cut since there was never a notice sent out everybody still thinking that they're driving at $0.75 a mile


----------



## JustPayMe

Well with these rates only the short 1 2 mile runs in city will break even if short enough now the long runs are total loss


----------



## amp man

Jufkii said:


> Driving for Uber truly has become nothing more than a Payday loan scheme . Quick money in the near term but pay dearly in the future for it at a tredemdous loss. Wondering now if aPayday loan at these rates isnt a better deal than driving for Uber. Very sad.


You my friend, have hit that elusive nail right smack on the head.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

Fupayme said:


> I'm a Michigan Driver and Uber did not send out any notifications to the drivers in Michigan about the rate cuts all of the drivers you see driving in Michigan today do not even know about the rate cut since there was never a notice sent out everybody still thinking that they're driving at $0.75 a mile


Wow uber didn't even tell you guys so they're purposely being deceptive. It further proves that they're only doing it to spite GM


----------



## Davesway10

BaitNSwitch said:


> When it was at 1.35 and went to 1.20 we said we'd quit
> When 1.20 became 1.10 we said it was the last straw
> When 1.10 becomes 95 we said we've had enough
> When .95 becomes .75..
> .75 becomes .60...
> 
> Lets have some self respect and walk away from this yall.


My are just went from 1.25 per mile to .60. I guarantee you I'm done.


----------



## Jufkii

eyewall said:


> Can you guys post what your fares were before this cut, for those posting rates? Also if lowering fares increases demand, why didn't the last round of cuts work if demand is dropping?





Just for fun Detroit said:


> Detroit $.30 a mile. Yes. You read that correct. $.30 a mile. Check it out for yourself. I couldn't believe it either.
> 
> Uber on!


Uber On?

Who? How many? Any one at these unprofitable rates?


----------



## Just for fun Detroit

Jufkii said:


> Uber On?
> 
> Who? How many? Any one at these unprofitable rates?


App is full of drivers. It truly is comical.


----------



## Jufkii

Surges next to non existent in city. So the only scenario I can think of to make a profit at these rates is to get a ping from my next door neighbor,drive 50 feet to pick him up,cancel after 5 minutes,drive 50 feet back home and then collect the $4 cancellation fee after Ubers cut. Pretty sad when cancellation fees have become the only profit makers left with this gig


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

chi1cabby said:


> Judge has accepted 2015 IRS standard deduction rate of $0.57/Mile as a reasonable rate for reimbursing Drivers for Vehicle Expenses.


ah... for the class action - yes, indeed, as that was the rate for 2015.


----------



## Uber-licious

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Phone calls? Since when does uber CALL about rate cuts?[/QUOTE
> 
> I heard one guy got the call on Thursday, cursed out the Uber person and was immediately deactivated


----------



## UberPartnerDennis

Just for fun Detroit said:


> App is full of drivers. It truly is comical.


Ya I just looked at the pax app in my area and there are plenty of suckers available. I want to find them and smack them for being so stupid


----------



## eyewall

Detroit drivers on UberX need to go offline immediately! They are literally losing money with every ride.


----------



## Bart McCoy

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Ya I just looked at the pax app in my area and there are plenty of suckers available. I want to find them and smack them for being so stupid


smack them at least twice
30 cents per mile????????????????????? truly people can't be that dumb to drive

can they????????


----------



## chi1cabby

Uber's declared war on it's own drivers by continuing to show zero consideration for their operational reality.

This is a PR War now between Drivers and Uber's well oiled PR machine. This is how you fight it:

*Please Retweet*
*https://twitter.com/chi1cabby/status/685933232542515200*









And thank you Cou-ber!


----------



## Jon jewitt

Just for fun Detroit said:


> App is full of drivers. It truly is comical.


I just checked Chattanooga. At least 2x 3x too many drivers. We need to make uber reset. Don't drive


----------



## Cou-ber

chi1cabby said:


> Uber's declared war on it's own drivers by continuing to show zero consideration for their operational reality.
> 
> This is a PR War now between Drivers and Uber's well oiled PR machine. This is how you fight it:
> 
> *Please Retweet
> https://twitter.com/chi1cabby/status/685933232542515200*
> View attachment 22992
> 
> 
> And thank you Cou-ber!


Ummmm what is this??? I don't Twitter so what's up??


----------



## chi1cabby

Cou-ber said:


> Ummmm what is this??? I don't Twitter so what's up??


I compiled a tweet based on your posts and tweeted it out.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

cincinnati drop $1.20 to .80/mile. 
That's below the recommendation of $1.20 at 2x


----------



## Bart McCoy

TheTransporter6414 said:


> Albuquerque, New Mexico - dropped from $1.30/mile $0.17/minute to $0.85/mile $0.13/minute. Would someone please overnight me some KY jelly my asshole is a little chafed!!!!


wow that's a major hit
at $1.30, you were living large in Uber rate terms
but at well under $1/mile, folks really shouldn't be driving anymore
wow, just wow @ Uber


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

*I figured it out!

They cut the rate until they run out of DONUTS

D*esperate feel they have to...
*O*ld people like driving Uber because it gets them out of the house...
*N*ewbies....what do they know....for now
*U*ninformed.....it happens
*T*ricked....people who believe the $35 an hour BS and who drive towards a fake surge... yikes
or 
*S*tupid...what can you say...but they wise up soon enough

Uber has enough donuts to last them for a while! lol


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver

Sorry to be a sourpuss..
couldn't resist..


----------



## Bart McCoy

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Sorry to be a sourpuss..
> couldn't resist..


for the DONUTS still driving, it will probably take 2 paychecks to realize they can't pay their cell phone bill with it


----------



## Scott2013

On 2 JAN 16 at 3:20 PM I took a passenger 12.35 miles in 16 minutes and the fare was $25.10. The payout was $18.80.


On 8 JAN 16 at 9:47 PM I took a passenger 13.29 miles in 20 minutes and the fare was $27.30. The payout was $20.56.


On 9 JAN 16 at 7:04 PM I took a passenger 12.42 miles in 16 minutes and the fare was $15.10. The payout was $10.93.


On 9 JAN 16 at 7:42 PM I took a passenger 12.8 miles in 19 minutes and the fare was $15.96. The payout was $11.49.


Here's some hard data from Savannah tonight. After the 20% service fee and including gas, I am averaging less than $10 per ride to drive someone downtown from across the entire city, which is at best about 25 miles and 40 minutes round trip. The old rates earned me around $17 for a ride downtown. Now we will be sitting at$10 an hour if we are lucky, putting over 100 miles of wear and tear on our cars if we stay out for a few hours. I emailed UBER support to let know how pissed I am. Send emails and tell your friends to f*ck off from UBER.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Holly crap I just looked and it is 30 cents a mile and their drivers out there lmao. Wtf...... who are these people


I laughed so hard man. Houston Texas now man  No more limo bussiness for me.


----------



## JJS

Tacoma and every other city except Seattle/King county are as follows:
Uber X
Base fare1.35 (no change)
Per mile 1.00
Per minute .12


Uber XL
Base fare 3.00
Per mile 1.50
Per minute .20

35% cut and the new commission rate is now 75% for new drivers...

#notworthitfuber


----------



## Toby

amp man said:


> Thanks, Chi1cabby, for encouraging, and guiding us through the opt-out process. I'm glad I did.
> The Uber clan (excluding drivers of course) are evil in their greed.
> The unrealistic reduction in prices comes right after Xmas when I'm short on cash, and late on rent.
> If there are any class action lawsuits I can join to recoup lost income, I'm all ears.
> View attachment 22910


What were they before?


----------



## Toby

You have to work uber only to get any guarantee $ http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhu...e-how-fare-cuts-actually-lock-in-its-drivers/


----------



## Cou-ber

Disgusted Driver said:


> Same thing in Raleigh, the little drunk darlings are back and getting rides from party to party. Uber has it figured out, get them to Uber instead of walking. They do not care if we make peanuts, they have the SRF to keep them warm at night. Besides, once everyone Ubers then they can raise rates. They want to make sure that every man woman and child has downloaded the app and is using the service. That gets them to the IPO. They can worry about profitability later. So no, drivers and Ubers interests are not aligned no matter what the nice man on the phone tells you.


They won't raise the rates. What makes you think this will ever h


----------



## Toby

At this point, I have to believe Travis doesn't care if you quit because your cars are getting worn and he can replace you with cheaper labor. He's just hoping it's gradual.


----------



## Cou-ber

He'd care though if 


Toby said:


> At this point, I have to believe Travis doesn't care if you quit because your cars are getting worn and he can replace you with cheaper labor. He's just hoping it's gradual.


his precious passengers were quitting him because they can't get a ride but are getting cancelation fees as well as screwed. We have to get them on board in whatever way we can and since they love to save, we hit them with fees but never pick them up.


----------



## Uberduberdoo

Just for fun Detroit said:


> App is full of drivers. It truly is comical.


Start ordering Ubers from rider app, as soon as you get accepted, text the driver and let them know the math if they dont already. Cancel ride quickly thereafter.


----------



## Cou-ber

Uberduberdoo said:


> Start ordering Ubers from rider app, as soon as you get accepted, text the driver and let them know the math if they dont already. Cancel ride quickly thereafter.


Love your idea!!!!


----------



## Cou-ber

Toby said:


> What were they before?


How many cities saw their cancelation fees disappear in this cut? Did any that hadn't already had theirs lost prior?


----------



## Saleem hatoum

Since the cut in fares over here in Gainesville, almost at any given moment, there is price surge of 1.2> have even seen 3.2 at 9AM. Uber is, in fact, screwing the both the driver and rider with this cut.

Check this out how they are robbing riders: https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...&authuser=0&tbm=nws&q=uber+new+year+rate+hike


----------



## JimS

No increase in ridership in Savannah. All I saw was about $40 go out the window. No one one told me they ride uber because of the rate cut. 

Uber gets away with their metrics like this: lower rates. Fewer drivers. Same demand. Fewer drivers increase number of rides, ergo driver pay goes up. But that didn't even happen here. I was just as busy with the same dwell times as I've always had. Period. And hey - when I get a ride that takes an hour, I still only get one rider an hour. Used to be $80, now $44.


----------



## GlavanizeR

Why would you go back driving for Uber if they increase the rates again ? Its a shitty company, they will lower them whenever they want.


----------



## JSM0713

I recvd an email from Google Alerts under news from Uber... seems to confirm that Uber intends on slashing rates in 80 markets, 100 cities to battle "quiet winter months". Sigh


----------



## HiFareLoRate

I love the devotion of this forum whenever pricing declines. Nonetheless, majority still remains futile and hope for the best. (NOT!)


----------



## Khush

DOES ANYONE REALISE THESE PRICE CUTS ARE LIKE GETTING PAY CUT AT YOUR JOB? YOU MAKE $20 / HOUR NOW YOUR BOSS TELLS YOU TO TAKE A PAY CUT AND GET $10/ HOUR? BUT HE SAYS YOU CAN WORK MORE HOURS AS THE RESULT OF PAY CUT!!!


----------



## Uberwagoner

And though quiet after January 1 for Lyft, at least the pax appreciate my efforts. Rarely did I have an appreciative Uber pax. They were all nickel and dime pinches on top of penny pinchers.


----------



## JimS

Perhaps I'll take this "temporary" downtime to keep the miles off my car from skyrocketing. Working Friday night was like going to the proctologist.


----------



## Driving4nothing

This is all out assault on the drivers by uber. I can confirm Cincinnati has cut rates from 1.20 a mile to .80 a mile AND .15 a minute from .18. A blessing in disguise for me was I didn't work Friday due to a birthday. Saturday I took one trip and decided I'm not working for .60 cents a mile before expenses. What was normally roughly a 10 net fare for me was now 6.21. I hate uber. I feel sorry for people relying on uber for their only Income ruining their cars for free to grow uber's business. The double whammy insult to injury is uber raising their X commission to 25% from an already ripoff rate of 20%. What great timing you friggin morons. eBay charges 10% by the way


----------



## Nooa

*Lol

Beating the Winter Slump: Price Cuts for Riders and Guaranteed Earnings for Drivers*
January 8, 2016

https://newsroom.uber.com/beating-t...r-riders-and-guaranteed-earnings-for-drivers/


----------



## Cou-ber

chi1cabby said:


> I compiled a tweet based on your posts and tweeted it out.


I wonder...has it had much circulation?


----------



## Uberwagoner

JimS said:


> Perhaps I'll take this "temporary" downtime to keep the miles off my car from skyrocketing. Working Friday night was like going to the proctologist.


"I (Uber) am Cornholio. I want to play with your bunghole."

I think a proctologist visit is more enjoyable as at least it serves a purpose regarding maintenance of health.


----------



## Wheelman

In addition to the x fee reduction from .95 to .75, I got this SFA requiring acceptance before reactivation. Note XL confiscation rate (which had helped me offset stupid low X rates). A dozen or so help emails have resulted in......(guess what?) no help.

Anyone else see a 58%(!!!) XL rate?


----------



## chi1cabby

Wheelman said:


> Anyone else see a 58%(!!!) XL rate?


Wheelman I believe the 58% commission on UberXL for Indianapolis Drivers is a Typo.


----------



## Jedi Driver

Gem of an email...








"Guaranteed earnings start TODAY
Here's what's new: we're reducing prices to heat up demand in Omaha. We've got you covered during peak hours starting today, in place for a limited time. 
Here are the details
Guarantee Hours 
(Incentive period) Gross Fares/Hr Minimum
Trips/Hr*
Fri and Sat 5pm to 3am $18.00 1.5
For all other hours, we will add a $1/trip incentive
* You must accept 90% of your trips to qualify for the guarantee or the $1/trip incentive

Here are the new rates in Omaha
uberX
Base Fare $0.40
Per Mile $0.90
Per Minute $0.20
Minimum Fare $3.65
Safe Rides Fee $1.55
Our goal is to keep your earnings high by getting more riders on the road.

If you have any questions, we're here to help. Just visit us at help.uber.com

See you on the road,
Team Uber

Guaranteed amounts are average hourly gross fares, based on hours online per incentive period, and include the Uber service fee. Guarantee available for a limited time only."

NO. I WILL NOT DRIVE FOR THIS. DONE.


----------



## Jedi Driver

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...d=0ahUKEwj5tZGIrKPKAhVE2GMKHckPDrkQMwgwKA0wDQ


----------



## scrurbscrud

A strange phenomena happens in the oil industry. When prices FALL, often dramatically, the producers pump even MORE oil because they need more to pay their bills, which then continues to drive the prices DOWN.

It's the same with Uber drivers. Cut the prices ever further and drivers are forced to drive MORE. Keeps 'em on the road longer and every day, setting the stage for even more rate cuts.


----------



## Wheelman

chi1cabby said:


> Wheelman I believe the 58% commission on UberXL for Indianapolis Drivers is a Typo.


One would hope so. But, like I said, a dozen help emails just generates Corp pablum and Indy has been used repeatedly as a trial ground for the insulting driver pay cuts you see here. I am beginning to believe they floated it to see if anyone would notice. Then the programmer in finance gets it and thinks, "it says 58% and the driver approved it so I guess it's 58%...".


----------



## Wheelman

Jedi Driver said:


> Gem of an email...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Guaranteed earnings start TODAY
> Here's what's new: we're reducing prices to heat up demand in Omaha. We've got you covered during peak hours starting today, in place for a limited time.
> Here are the details
> Guarantee Hours
> (Incentive period) Gross Fares/Hr Minimum
> Trips/Hr*
> Fri and Sat 5pm to 3am $18.00 1.5
> For all other hours, we will add a $1/trip incentive
> * You must accept 90% of your trips to qualify for the guarantee or the $1/trip incentive
> 
> Here are the new rates in Omaha
> uberX
> Base Fare $0.40
> Per Mile $0.90
> Per Minute $0.20
> Minimum Fare $3.65
> Safe Rides Fee $1.55
> Our goal is to keep your earnings high by getting more riders on the road.
> 
> If you have any questions, we're here to help. Just visit us at help.uber.com
> 
> See you on the road,
> Team Uber
> 
> Guaranteed amounts are average hourly gross fares, based on hours online per incentive period, and include the Uber service fee. Guarantee available for a limited time only."
> 
> NO. I WILL NOT DRIVE FOR THIS. DONE.


Haha, that would constitute a pay raise in Indy.

Yesterday morning, the first day of lower rates, it was 5 degrees and downtown Indy went to 8x because drivers were staying home. The UberIndy corporate folks were freaking out, whipping us non-participants with multiple emails to get out there. Ha! Maybe they need to cut rates further so we can see 10x.


----------



## Djc

AintWorthIt said:


> Really wish we could organize a work stoppage.


You can. If everyone on this thread stopped driving, then took rides as passengers and telling all the other drivers to stop by giving them true costs of uber driving and alternatives for work e.g.. doordash, postmates, instacart, drizly, lyft, caviar, tapingo etc. Then uber will have to stop the BS only then and then we can get some media coverage that tells the truth not BS like most drivers like the cuts cos more busy. I am happy to make and print flyers to give to drivers if people will really actually rally the troops and people are likely to quit and switch to another service.


----------



## Djc

JimS said:


> View attachment 22851


Do these gross fair guarantees include safe rides fee? Ie. Is your net $14.40 or $12.85 for $18 min or $11.20 or $9.65 for $14 min. Doesn't look too nice does it even less for people on 25% uber split. Late night weekends should be $25-50 an hr not $18 smh.


----------



## JimS

Guarantees are based on GROSS fares.

So, let me explain. An $14 guarantee means that you have to get $14 in gross fares with at least one ride per hour or else they will make up the difference.

SO - Let's say in one hour, you get a minimum fare ride. In Savannah now, that means $5, with an SRF of $1.60 = 3.40 GROSS earnings without the SRF. That means they still owe you $10.60. But they take the 20% off the 3.40 (=2.72) and the 20% off the difference between your gross and the guarantee (= $8.48) and that $14/hr guarantee becomes $11.20.

An easy way to calculate is that the NET guarantee (20% of $14 is still $11.20) is what they'll compensate for from you NET fares. Time is calculated from the entire time you are online. So, last Saturday, I worked a $14/hr guarantee. I was online for 3.83 hours. $14 * 3.83 = 53.62. I earned (gross) $38.86 (SRF is not part of this equation). So they owed me $14.76 - 20% so added $11.81 to my net $31.09 for a total of $42.90.

I only lost $2 with the guarantees. Those 8 rides netted me $42.90 with the guarantee. Uber only made $18.97-11.81 = $7.16. Under the old rates, Uber would have made $22.40 on top of my net pay of $44.81.


----------



## radzer0

Its funny, I watch so many people saying this is normal for this time of year. Blah blah blah. 

Since end of summer last year. At least in new orleans which has a good bit of tourism, etc etc. 

Tourism boost that comes sept-dec. Basically non existent.
Bourbon street and french quarter. Down over 50% from this time a year ago.
My business and many others i know (Computer networking/repair). Down about 50%, my customers say lack of money to do anything.
Local pawn shops, having to take smaller profit margins to make sales.
Chain restaurants locally owned. I've heard them being down as much as 70%. McDonald, Taco Bell, and Panda Express are all in this way down category.

None of whats going on is normal. Now with china and the stock market going downhill. Gas is going even lower and expected to hit $1 a gallon by summer. It seems to only be going downhill more.

Im keeping my uber active so I can get select when it comes here. But for the most part I deliver pizza in a 99 VW now which brings in alot more money for the same amount of time. Plus that steady minimum wage pay on top of it.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Well this has become quite the New Year tradition. Broad sweeping January rate cuts. Third anniversary of this event I have witnessed. Do they think no one is watching? Welcome to GuberWURLD! 

Another here has said it best, "Uber, Poverty in an App". Amen brothers. It's time to GUber Off and let's all move on to something else productive. I got a desperate txt from a former regular last Sunday eve. Could I GUber him to ORD the next morning. Sorry bra, otherwise engaged. Hopefully you can find an almost free limo on short notice. I didn't actually say, "f#ck you" out loud. But I sure thought it.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd

Cou-ber said:


> "... If I weren't 47 I'd strip. So sad to me is that people will...
> Uber you suck. You suck like no other entity on the planet. Even the Ford Pinto and Blue Bell look saintly now next to you. How dare they.


Don't sell yourself short Hon. Stripping is an honorable profession. How many customers leave a strip joint unhappy? Unfulfilled perhaps, but not unhappy. Words do not exist that describe the sh!thole of a business that GUber has become. Time to logoff y'all. It's liberating.


----------



## zanememjade

JimS said:


> View attachment 22854
> View attachment 22858


Simple way to solve all this low rates. stop going out. Why go out and make uber mofos rich when you all can put them out of business. All drivers in all cities stop going out. Then see what will happen. And if you do go out will you're stupid. There is no need to go out when you are doing it for free. Duh.


----------



## zanememjade

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Well this has become quite the New Year tradition. Broad sweeping January rate cuts. Third anniversary of this event I have witnessed. Do they think no one is watching? Welcome to GuberWURLD!
> 
> Another here has said it best, "Uber, Poverty in an App". Amen brothers. It's time to GUber Off and let's all move on to something else productive. I got a desperate txt from a former regular last Sunday eve. Could I GUber him to ORD the next morning. Sorry bra, otherwise engaged. Hopefully you can find an almost free limo on short notice. I didn't actually say, "f#ck you" out loud. But I sure thought it.


This guy have the right idea. It's time to put uber and lyft out of business. Very easy to do so. They depend on their drivers so without the drivers they are nothing. A worthless app.


----------



## zanememjade

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Don't sell yourself short Hon. Stripping is an honorable profession. How many customers leave a strip joint unhappy? Unfulfilled perhaps, but not unhappy. Words do not exist that describe the sh!thole of a business that GUber has become. Time to logoff y'all. It's liberating.


Hell yeah uber sucks. Just wait until drivers cars start to breakdown and have no money to fix it because of the low rates then there will be no one out there slaving for uber. Out of business sign when you turn on the app.


----------



## zanememjade

scrurbscrud said:


> Could be. Ain't showing up that way yet on the Detroit Uber webpage. Shows still at 75 cents a mile.


Detroit drivers stop going out. Shut off your app. You're not making money so why go out.


----------



## zanememjade

Haha uber screwed KC too


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares

Looky Heeaa .... Serious savings for riders in Cincinnati!!!!!! Fares down 25%!!!!!!

*Cincinnati Drivers* just got knocked from $1.20 to 80c /mi , base and time hit also about 38%

*Palm springs* got hit 45% last week $1.40/mi to 80c./mi.. (about 45% cut)

But *don't worry*, this is for a limited time.... maybe..... (see ad below)

Say g'nite Gracy........ g'nite Gracy.


I got an email for Great 25% savings for uber riders in Cinti!!!

Did you drivers in Cinti get hit like Palm Springs (1.45/mi to 80c/mi)?

Are you at 85c now instead of $1.20?

Theoretically these great savings are for a limited time... but....

CC


----------



## sellkatsell44

replace cheaper with more affordable

getting around is so much easier with uber. try us out, for a limited time we're lowering the price so you can test us out 

Or something quirky/cute

Gee whiz, they either spend money stupidly or they have a huge coffer of gold no one knows about and accumulates it by cutting back on $$ spent in support and such.

ETA, the more people ride, the longer this deal last...


----------



## zanememjade

It's not temporary guys. Uber is lying. Check your percentage too. They lower the rate but raise their percentage.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Well this has become quite the New Year tradition. Broad sweeping January rate cuts. Third anniversary of this event I have witnessed. Do they think no one is watching? Welcome to GuberWURLD!
> 
> Another here has said it best, "Uber, Poverty in an App". Amen brothers. It's time to GUber Off and let's all move on to something else productive. I got a desperate txt from a former regular last Sunday eve. Could I GUber him to ORD the next morning. Sorry bra, otherwise engaged. Hopefully you can find an almost free limo on short notice. I didn't actually say, "f#ck you" out loud. But I sure thought it.


You brought up a great point. TNC platforms are, in essence, a pre-negotiated fare between pax and drivers.

When the negotiation fails to be satisfactory to the drivers, the answer, as you proposed above is no. Sometimes it's not only no, *it's NO WAY!!!*

*And that my dear driving friends is the answer to dissatisfaction with pre-set price negotiations.*


----------



## scrurbscrud

Unfortunately for drivers, a LOT of drivers made their PLANS. The streets are filled with part timers with plans.

Those plans were probably in some cases made when prices were higher. Some plans were made by deception on the TNC companies parts. But all plans nevertheless. The part timer many have even taken on financial obligations to meet those plans.

Originally those plans may have been to work a few hours part time, maybe from 6-9 pm after work. Then, when the receipts part of the equations don't pan out because of price cuts, now they have to work from 6-midnight to make the same original plan work.

That's who is basically on the street at these rates. Drivers who's plans were usurped.

Not every driver is in a position where they have to drive. And some simply won't when the prices are too low.

The streets are actually filled with desperation currently. And in most cases, the plans of desperation often fail, dramatically.


----------



## fotograzio

__
https://flic.kr/p/24337282151

Uber drivers in San Diego, California gather outside Uber San Diego headquarters for their first organized protest rally against the 30% driver fee cut the company implemented on Jan 1, 2016.

Drivers no longer can afford a livable wage and many are making less than the minimum wage driving for the ride sharing company that is worth 40 Billion dollars.. LYFT also reduced their pay to drivers by 30% to compete with UBER. Please share this information with your friends and support these hard workers.

Another example of an American corporations screwing their workers for profit and why the distribution of wealth is being squeezed from the middle class.


----------



## sellkatsell44

you know what really kind of sticks a claw (or you know, the saying) for me?

not that i'm not happy for my friend, i really am. he's a cool guy.

but he dropped out of college (studying CS) and went to work for a startup for full-time. learned his skills on the job there, besides what he self taught himself and the courses he took at ccsf taught him.

got a job at a start up thats no longer a "startup" because of the fundings, and is making near six figures.

i'm not advocating for _just_ higher minimum wage *(which to be honest, you can go a bit higher but not by far because that's also squeezing the mom/pop establishments out--unless you can think of a tax cut that will benefit that class of business owners).
*
I would also like to see the tech companies do more good PR and allot funds to give back to the community. Rather then to tax them and letting those in the office decide where to allocate the funds to go where...i mean lets be honest, this is a government that if allowed, will spend hundreds on a toilet seat...so I can see why business owners would hate paying higher taxes (besides the fact that its just more money out of their pockets) but its more money out of their pockets used for gosh knows what and they don't see how they'll benefit.

By building community centers that allow kids to learn skills like coding--to become future engineers--they not only get good PR with the community (because this is something that parents can't otherwise afford in low income + keeps kids distracted and off the streets). BUT they'd do this knowing their going to add a bigger pool of future employees to pick from--leveling the amount of $$ they'd have to pay. I've seen software engineers turn down good paying gigs because the $$$$$$ wasn't there and they weren't worried because this is not something everyone can do.

You expand your pool to pick from and the power is in the employer's hands, more so then the employees and while this isn't good for uber drivers as employees, it is good for the community as a whole to limit the $$$$$ an engineer can make. WHO THE HECK DO YOU THINK IS INFLATING THESE REAL ESTATE PRICES BECAUSE THEY CAN STUPIDLY AFFORD TO BID THAT SH UP??


----------



## zanememjade

That's the best news I've heard all year. I live in Las Vegas and drivers here feel the same way. Uber lower the rates but raise their percentage. Uber is way too greedy and just keep stealing from the hands that feed them. Sure they created an app and it's their idea but without the drivers uber is an empty app. Worthless. So I applaud San Diego.


----------



## vaybar

Social Justice


----------



## Cerise Chouette

Teksaz said:


> https://newsroom.uber.com/beating-t...-riders-with-guaranteed-earnings-for-drivers/
> 
> Looks like I have about a month to find a real job. FU Uber


That story is dated from January of LAST year...hopefully they don't lower the rates anymore this year.


----------



## clwilla

AintWorthIt said:


> Really wish we could organize a work stoppage.


You can!

Just stop signing on

My city just got hit with a 20% rate cut per mile, along with a lower start cost. I'm really bummed and have made the decision to drive my 1 ride a month and wait and see if rates go back up at some point. The answer is to stop driving or go Lyft if the money isn't good enough, not hope to organize a strike. That's foolish and shows a gross misunderstanding of your relationship with uber.


----------



## Pepo

Rate cuts just hit my market this weekend.


----------



## Wheelman

clwilla said:


> or go Lyft


LOL, that's right...the egalitarian Lyft Corporation. Didn't you see how fast they matched (or even exceeded) the Uber cut?

If you don't like it, move on. I know you don't want to because it's the easiest job in the world and you want to get rich doing it but, that ain't how the world goes 'round.


----------

